# Gloss black roof wrap



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Now THAT looks awesome!! Nice job!! Love the black on white look!!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

looks great!


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

I am not a big fan of many mods, but that is good looking! Nice job!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the wrap it looks great!


----------



## Kayluhhv (Jun 4, 2014)

mikestony said:


> Now THAT looks awesome!! Nice job!! Love the black on white look!!


Thank you!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks great. Now I want to do that to my B pillars.


----------



## Kayluhhv (Jun 4, 2014)

ctheham said:


> I am not a big fan of many mods, but that is good looking! Nice job!


Thanks! It's a clean "factory" look. I'm hoping to not get carried away with modding this car but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## AlternativeAudio12v (Mar 7, 2020)

This is a phenomenal job my #cruze is currently burgundy / reddish but I'm going to do a panda paint job on it I have a 2013 LT 1.4 lt and I just really want to do white with a black top and probably a black hood with a black fin on the back and definitely thank you so much for the gloss black b-pillars ideas that was a great idea for sure! Thanks so much and by the way I must say it again outstandingly fantastically phenomenal job my friend !!! this looks amazing!!
Just join this form I've had my Chevrolet Cruze 2013 LT 1.4 l 4 about two years now and when I got it it had 47,350 miles on it now Im up to 92,000 going on 93,000 miles lol..
But anywho hope everyone is well and having a great year


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AlternativeAudio12v said:


> This is a phenomenal job my #cruze is currently burgundy / reddish but I'm going to do a panda paint job on it I have a 2013 LT 1.4 lt and I just really want to do white with a black top and probably a black hood with a black fin on the back and definitely thank you so much for the gloss black b-pillars ideas that was a great idea for sure! Thanks so much and by the way I must say it again outstandingly fantastically phenomenal job my friend !!! this looks amazing!!
> Just join this form I've had my Chevrolet Cruze 2013 LT 1.4 l 4 about two years now and when I got it it had 47,350 miles on it now Im up to 92,000 going on 93,000 miles lol..
> But anywho hope everyone is well and having a great year


Welcome Aboard!

The OP has not been online since 2014, but you never know...

I also like the B pillars, but have no idea how to go about changing them.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

